# I have found my new car



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey guys,
Sorry about the numerous car threads. After lots of searching, researching and asking the opinions of you guys as well as others i've decided on what i'm going to get. I went to the porsche dealership today, and right next door there was a jaguar dealership. As soon as i walked in i fell in love with the 08 XJ. I'm going to do some research online and unless there are horrible reviews, i'm getting a black one come September. I had the salesman punch up some numbers. The sticker on the car is $70k and change. If i put $3,000 down i'll be at the high 700's/month 12,000 miles/year on a 3year lease. Sounds good to me considering i pay $1,220/month for my 6 convertible.

The exterior design, the interior finish...it's amazing IMO. I'm going to opt for the standard wheelbase version as opposed to the long wheel base, so it'll be a bit sporty as well as luxurious. If all goes as planned, i'll have one in less than three months. Thoughts on the car?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Steve, I will be honest with you buddy.

Nice looking car, but NOT the car for you. You are much too young to be driving this Jag. 

The XK is a different story though.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

My first thought is that this thread prolly belongs in the General Automotive forum. My second thought is that the new XF is 10x the car the XJ is. My third (and hopefully final) thought is that you're (much) too young to drive an XJ. Sean Connery drives an XJ. Elton John does too. In fact, I think Queen Elizabeth (Charles' mom) tools around London town in a stretch XJ.


----------



## jetter2 (May 28, 2007)

AB said:


> Steve, I will be honest with you buddy.
> 
> Nice looking car, but NOT the car for you. You are much too young to be driving this Jag.
> 
> The XK is a different story though.


I'ma x2 this.

Are you in your 40's?

If not...bypass.

S4's have been glaring at me lately....and almost pulling me from the E46 ZHP bandwagon


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

AB said:


> Steve, I will be honest with you buddy.
> 
> Nice looking car, but NOT the car for you. You are much too young to be driving this Jag.
> 
> The XK is a different story though.


I hear ya bags, my older brother said the same exact thing. But, i gotta tell you my friend, it looks really sporty and aggressive. I'd opt for the short wheel base model that comes with the sportier looking 19" wheels. If you drive by a jag dealership in your neck of the woods check one out in person and call me and let me know what you think buddy. 



goodkarma said:


> My first thought is that this thread prolly belongs in the General Automotive forum. My second thought is that the new XF is 10x the car the XJ is. My third (and hopefully final) thought is that you're (much) too young to drive an XJ. Sean Connery drives an XJ. Elton John does too. In fact, I think Queen Elizabeth (Charles' mom) tools around London town in a stretch XJ.


I don't like to post in other forum sections, i like the input and value the opinions of the people strictly in OT. I think the XF looks like a buick or a ford. The styling of the XJ is beautiful imo. If it's good enough for 007 then it's good enough for me I've been looking around online for reviews on it but so far i've only found reviews on the "Super 8" XJ. Do the XJ's handle well? I would think so seeing as how Jaguar has so much racing heritage to it. I don't expect it to handle like an M5 but i'm hoping that it isn't a "soft" car in terms of steering or suspension.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Does Bangle work for Ford too? 

That is an old folks car. Get a Cayman or something instead. Of course it's your money to spend so do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

Steve645 said:


> I don't like to post in other forum sections, i like the input and value the opinions of the people strictly in OT. *I think the XF looks like a buick or a ford.* The styling of the XJ is beautiful imo. If it's good enough for 007 then it's good enough for me


I think the XF is decent looking... But one of the reviews I saw called it "a Volvo in a slutty dress". :rofl:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i've always been a big fan of jags (although i think they're largely too feminine for me personally), but the xf is cool. i'm still 10 years to young to drive one, but when i turn 55, look out!


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Steve645 said:


> The exterior design, the interior finish...it's amazing IMO. I'm going to opt for the standard wheelbase version as opposed to the long wheel base, so it'll be a bit sporty as well as luxurious. If all goes as planned, i'll have one in less than three months. Thoughts on the car?


The car is not bad looking but you know where I stand.

What did you see at the Porsche dealership?


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

Double-S said:


> The car is not bad looking but *you know where I stand*.
> 
> What did you see at the Porsche dealership?


I know DS, the 997 looked amazing. They had a black 997 S targa top that looked amazing and really caught my eye. Sticker was at $106,000. Thing is, Porsche's leasing rates are out of control. I'd have to buy the car, don't really want to do that. Not gonna lie though, the 997's are works of art.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Steve645 said:


> I know DS, the 997 looked amazing. They had a black 997 S targa top that looked amazing and really caught my eye. Sticker was at $106,000. Thing is, Porsche's leasing rates are out of control. I'd have to buy the car, don't really want to do that. Not gonna lie though, the 997's are works of art.


I hear ya, their rates here are stupid too.

Probably cause they know there are plenty of idiots like me that can't help themselves and just have to have one.

I will agree that IMHO the jag in those pics looks pretty aggressive.

You might want to ask HGilmore about how they handle, mind you he got his on his 55th birthday so it's about 10yrs old now, I'm sure they've improved.


----------



## SonOfABimmer (Feb 13, 2008)

Why not purchase? Aren't you throwing your money away? Owning always sounds better than renting, unless you don't have the money, which in that case, don't opt for another car. If you think the XJ suits you, go for it. Not everyone looks the same in the same car. I look better in full size trucks


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Double-S said:


> I hear ya, their rates here are stupid too.
> 
> Probably cause they know there are plenty of idiots like me that can't help themselves and just have to have one.
> 
> ...


Why would you think that?


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

looks awsome! I love the XJR line up

get it......just jag value sink faster then whale sht .....lease is the smart answer here


if that is your lease deal for that car with the new wheels and body work please let me know! Id be all over that

are you looking at the XJR sport pictured or just the XJ8?

take me a for a ride too


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

Isn't the average Jag buyer something like 60-70 years old? :dunno:

At any rate whatever they quoted you get it down another $100. Jag is not selling anything these days. There must be huge incentives to move them.


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

AB said:


> You are much too young to be driving this Jag.


:stupid:

Looks like grandpa's Jag.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Steve, Steve, Steve, you're all over the map here. Now you're looking at sedans? I don't know where to point you, except that I agree with the masses. Stay away from the Jag. It's not you.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

ProRail said:


> Why would you think that?


Why not?


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

'Cane said:


> Steve, Steve, Steve, you're all over the map here. Now you're looking at sedans? I don't know where to point you, except that I agree with the masses. Stay away from the Jag. It's not you.


I have always been a Jaguar fan and have owned a number ranging from 1 1954 XK120, a 1959 Mark IX, a 2004 XK8 and my wifes current car a 2007 XKR Coupe. When Hertz had Jaguars available I used to rent Jags from them 5 or 6 times a year (usually XJs) at Palm Beach Airport. In 2006 I rented the new model. I agree that it looks like a Buick and I think that the newest model has a very unatrractive front end.

Styling aside I could not believe how well it drove for a big car, and the one I rented was an L.


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

SonOfABimmer said:


> Why not purchase? Aren't you throwing your money away? Owning always sounds better than renting, unless you don't have the money, which in that case, don't opt for another car. If you think the XJ suits you, go for it. Not everyone looks the same in the same car. I look better in full size trucks


ignorant post in regards to leasing. IMO and I know a thing or two about leasing, leasing is what more than half the people should be doing. They may not do it because they don't fully understand it's structure but it would be to their advantage financially.


----------



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

Have fun buying a Ford! :eeps:


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

IMO sports wheels belong a car that looks sporty. The jag pictured is obviously a luxury sedan and ther eis no sportness about it. 

Get something with zing. :thumbup:


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Why would you put money down on a lease unless it is MSDs?:dunno:

And I agree with the others, the jag is an older man's car.


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

pintnight said:


> Have fun buying a Ford! :eeps:


+1 
My brother has a 2004 V8 supercharged Jaguar S-Type R. They also need alot of maintenance.

I picture you more as a M3, M5 person


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

schley said:


> ignorant post in regards to leasing. IMO and I know a thing or two about leasing, leasing is what more than half the people should be doing. They may not do it because they don't fully understand it's structure but it would be to their advantage financially.


To some, not others. Leasing is very misunderstood in concept. Some people think that buying something and keeping it till it drops is better, others have no problem continuously renting a car, since its value always goes down.

It is all too complicated to generalize. I have always bought my cars due to high mile requirements. Also, I always seem to love them, and dont want to give them up as soon as most leases run out. But different strokes for different folks. BTW, I gave away my last paid-up car to my kid, and she has no monthly payments on it.....


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

pintnight said:


> Have fun buying a Tata! :eeps:


fixed.


----------



## tex_phil (May 28, 2008)

Get a used m5 for that price.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

goodkarma said:


> fixed.


They just bought the company an hour ago. It's gonna be a while before they have an impact, good or bad.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

They depreciate like hell. 

You can get an '07 Super V8 with 4k miles for $60k. That's 40k off the original price.
:dunno:

Food for thought.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Looks like a cross between a Ford 500 and a Camry.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Steve645 said:


> I know DS, the 997 looked amazing. They had a black 997 S targa top that looked amazing and really caught my eye. Sticker was at $106,000. Thing is, Porsche's leasing rates are out of control. I'd have to buy the car, don't really want to do that. Not gonna lie though, the 997's are works of art.


Lease from a third party leasing company or bank. Much better rates assuming your credit is good.
-Getz


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Steve645 said:


> I hear ya bags, my older brother said the same exact thing. But, i gotta tell you my friend, it looks really sporty and aggressive. I'd opt for the short wheel base model that comes with the sportier looking 19" wheels. If you drive by a jag dealership in your neck of the woods check one out in person and call me and let me know what you think buddy.
> 
> I don't like to post in other forum sections, i like the input and value the opinions of the people strictly in OT. I think the XF looks like a buick or a ford. The styling of the XJ is beautiful imo. If it's good enough for 007 then it's good enough for me I've been looking around online for reviews on it but so far i've only found reviews on the "Super 8" XJ. Do the XJ's handle well? I would think so seeing as how Jaguar has so much racing heritage to it. I don't expect it to handle like an M5 but i'm hoping that it isn't a "soft" car in terms of steering or suspension.


Steve,

Do what moves you - cars come and go, it's fun to try a different sort of automotive experience.

Ed


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Why not go for the XJR?


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

Steve645 said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry about the numerous car threads. After lots of searching, researching and asking the opinions of you guys as well as others i've decided on what i'm going to get. I went to the porsche dealership today, and right next door there was a jaguar dealership. As soon as i walked in i fell in love with the 08 XJ. I'm going to do some research online and unless there are horrible reviews, i'm getting a black one come September. I had the salesman punch up some numbers. The sticker on the car is $70k and change. If i put $3,000 down i'll be at the high 700's/month 12,000 miles/year on a 3year lease. Sounds good to me considering i pay $1,220/month for my 6 convertible.
> 
> The exterior design, the interior finish...it's amazing IMO. I'm going to opt for the standard wheelbase version as opposed to the long wheel base, so it'll be a bit sporty as well as luxurious. If all goes as planned, i'll have one in less than three months. Thoughts on the car?


*"The XJR -- the whole XJ line, really -- Changes Jag's rank within the prestige ladder. It is easy where the Germans are deliberate, feathery where they are stout. Consider it a Lexus LS430 with style and 100 more horsepower."* - Car and Driver

Looks strong to me. Get the 20's though...and the XJR.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

One of my customers just bought an XK and loves it. 

That said, it's just not my style. 


IS-F? same price range.


OT: I'll give you a call later but let me know what time is good for you as you're 3-4 hours behind. I don't want to wake you up at 5 am!

-George


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Steve, I assume you've already considered MB CLS?

I'm not a Jag fans, but this Jag is a fine choice


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

Steve645 said:


> The sticker on the car is $70k and change. If i put $3,000 down i'll be at the high 700's/month 12,000 miles/year on a 3year lease. Sounds good to me considering i pay $1,220/month for my 6 convertible.


High 7's incl tax?


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Pass


----------



## Bombay Jay (Mar 20, 2006)

Commonly refered to as Jag-Junk!


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

Steve645 said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry about the numerous car threads. After lots of searching, researching and asking the opinions of you guys as well as others i've decided on what i'm going to get. I went to the porsche dealership today, and right next door there was a jaguar dealership. As soon as i walked in i fell in love with the 08 XJ. I'm going to do some research online and unless there are horrible reviews, i'm getting a black one come September. I had the salesman punch up some numbers. The sticker on the car is $70k and change. If i put $3,000 down i'll be at the high 700's/month 12,000 miles/year on a 3year lease. Sounds good to me considering i pay $1,220/month for my 6 convertible.
> 
> The exterior design, the interior finish...it's amazing IMO. I'm going to opt for the standard wheelbase version as opposed to the long wheel base, so it'll be a bit sporty as well as luxurious. If all goes as planned, i'll have one in less than three months. Thoughts on the car?


Steve, did you actually drive the car with the shorter wheelbase you think you want or do you just like the payment and the way it looks? If you've driven it and you like it, great, but I wouldn't think of buying any car until I drove it and you might find it uninspiring coming from a BMW, especially a 6 series.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

1Dreamer said:


> Steve, did you actually drive the car with the shorter wheelbase you think you want or do you just like the payment and the way it looks? If you've driven it and you like it, great, but I wouldn't think of buying any car until I drove it and you might find it uninspiring coming from a BMW, especially a 6 series.


+1

I also agree about looking for outside financing for a better lease deal on the car you seem to REALLY want, the 997 S.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Kamdog said:


> I have always bought my cars due to high mile requirements. Also, I always seem to love them, and dont want to give them up as soon as most leases run out. ..


X2

A BMW dealer told me that something like 85% of their business is leasing. :yikes:

I leased one car a long time ago and I got burned on it. :tsk: Never again.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

As for the car... it seems too old of an image for someone your age. But...it's your choice and you have to do what makes you happy.


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I leased one car a long time ago and I got burned on it. :tsk: Never again.


That's what you get for leasing a Pinto :tsk:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

HGilmore said:


> That's what you get for leasing a Pinto :tsk:


Give the poor guy a break....he was only 35 back then. :rofl:


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

*You've confirmed what I always thought . . .*



Double-S said:


> Give the poor guy a break....he was only 35 back then. :rofl:


Reading his posts, I could tell he was much older than I was  Probably drives a Buick LeSabre :eeps:

:rofl:

:stickpoke


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

*Not quite compadre!*



HGilmore said:


> Reading his posts, I could tell he was much older than I was  Probably drives a Buick LeSabre :eeps:


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Double-S said:


> Why not?


Have there been any big improvements in handling in the past 10 years? Handling is not what I think of when I think of recent improvements. Especially in a car that has had excellent handling for quite a long time.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

schley said:


> ignorant post in regards to leasing. IMO and I know a thing or two about leasing, leasing is what more than half the people should be doing. They may not do it because they don't fully understand it's structure but it would be to their advantage financially.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

This may be the most ignorant thread of all time. This is what more than half the people should be doing? 
Hilarious lunch time entertainment. Thanks. And, well done!


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

I could see my mother in law in that car


----------



## tgee (Jun 1, 2005)

I also agree with the majority. It looks like a senior citizen's car.


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

cruise_bone said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> This may be the most ignorant thread of all time. This is what more than half the people should be doing?
> Hilarious lunch time entertainment. Thanks. And, well done!


That half of the people want to _*drive *_it but can't afford it.

The other half of the people can actually afford the car.


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

TLudwig said:


> +1
> 
> I also agree about looking for outside financing for a better lease deal on the car you seem to REALLY want, the 997 S.


What he wants is different than what he needs. If I'm not mistaken, Steve is about to start a family, thus the 4-door sedan requirement.

I don't see anything wrong with getting a Jag, regardless of age. It looks sharp inside and out! :thumbup:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Eddie Bimmer said:


> What he wants is different than what he needs. If I'm not mistaken, Steve is about to start a family, thus the 4-door sedan requirement.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with getting a Jag, regardless of age. It looks sharp inside and out! :thumbup:


997 S is a four seater.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Double-S said:


> 997 S is a four seater.


That's funny :rofl:

The backseat on a 911 is laughable at best. It can transport SMALL children SHORT distances, but other than that, it's useless.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Eddie Bimmer said:


> What he wants is different than what he needs. If I'm not mistaken, Steve is about to start a family, thus the 4-door sedan requirement.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with getting a Jag, regardless of age. It looks sharp inside and out! :thumbup:


Oh wow, I've been AWOL from the 'fest for a little more than a year, and I guess there have beeen major developments in Steve's personal life since then.

If a useable backseat and 4 doors are in order, I don't see anything wrong with the Jag other than potential reliability concerns. I personally think the XJ is classy and sharply styled. I'd also definitely test drive the E90 M3 because that was a blast to drive. The current Audi sedans are a little played out to me.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

AB said:


> That's funny :rofl:
> 
> The backseat on a 911 is laughable at best. It can transport SMALL children SHORT distances, but other than that, it's useless.


nine. i wouldn't dare put any child, of any age, in the back seat of a 911. it's preposterous.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

AB said:


> That's funny :rofl:
> 
> The backseat on a 911 is laughable at best. It can transport SMALL children SHORT distances, but other than that, it's useless.


I'm truly glad you pick up on my sarcasm.

Seriously.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

goodkarma said:


> nine. i wouldn't dare put any child, of any age, in the back seat of a 911. it's preposterous.


"nine" what?


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

Double-S said:


> 997 S is a four seater.


You can't fit a few rugrats in the back seat. Get with the program. :slap:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3265989&postcount=17

It looks as though Steve is in a crash program. He might need to fit a tandem wheeler, too. 

Besides, do you really want them to spit, kick you on the back of your seat and have stride rite prints all over it, smear boogers on the window of your 997s? You'd have a heart attack.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

*Good grief man...*



Eddie Bimmer said:


> You can't fit a few rugrats in the back seat. Get with the program. :slap:


...I was being sarcastic.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

*Loosen your bullets Hoople*



Double-S said:


> ...I was being sarcastic.


So were we.

Seriously.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i for one (apparently the only one) was being serious.

:bigpimp:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

*Good lord fuzzlette...*



AB said:


> So were we.
> 
> Seriously.


...in your case it's just darn impossible to tell.

Seriously.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

goodkarma said:


> i for one (apparently the only one) was being serious.
> 
> :bigpimp:


I was too.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Double-S said:


> ...in your case it's just darn impossible to tell.
> 
> Seriously.


reported


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

HGilmore said:


> Reading his posts, I could tell he was much older than I was  Probably drives a Buick LeSabre :eeps:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :stickpoke





Double-S said:


> Give the poor guy a break....he was only 35 back then. :rofl:




:bareass:


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

AB said:


> That's funny :rofl:
> 
> The backseat on a 911 is laughable at best. It can transport SMALL children SHORT distances, but other than that, it's useless.


SS is a midget...thats why the backseat in the 997 works for him....

:eeps:


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Leasing a Jag - no prob if the rates make sense but the depreciation (as mentioned previously) will kill ya. I think the XJR is a good looking car and is not a bad driver (not an M5; much more cushy). I would like to see if they give the XF the R treatment. Have not driven the XF yet, but sat in one and the interior is very impressive. Of course given Jag's history with electrical gremlins, who know how long those electronics would last (I imagine they no longer use Lucas).

Some other sedan options for similar money:

1) Preowned Quattroporte (06, maybe even 07)
2) 07 MB E63 - also watch for lease deals on leftover 08s. $1000 a month is possible
3) Wait for new CTS Spec V with blown vette motor
4) 07 M5; potential leftover 08 lease deals...
5) Audi RS4
6) Find a low mileage RS6 and dump $10K to $20K in mods for a real beast


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

That Jag would be an awesome ride for when you get a sex change and become a 50-something hausfrau married to a sugar daddy, and you're getting back into the working world after 20 years off, with a fresh real estate license.

:thumbup:


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Plaz said:


> That Jag would be an awesome ride for when you get a sex change and become a 50-something hausfrau married to a sugar daddy, and you're getting back into the working world after 20 years off, with a fresh real estate license.
> 
> :thumbup:


eeeewwwwww

Harsh.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone have any experience w/ Jaguar leases? I'm thinking of doing a short-term lease assumption, and there seem to be some decent deals on jags


----------



## WhiteTrash (Nov 7, 2002)

Plaz said:


> That Jag would be an awesome ride for when you get a sex change and become a 50-something hausfrau married to a sugar daddy, and you're getting back into the working world after 20 years off, with a fresh real estate license.
> 
> :thumbup:


LOL

you just described my neighbor Phyllis PERFECTLY. her jag is champagne colored of course.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

http://www.cars.com/go/crp/research...delid=9151&section=summary&mode=&aff=national

The XJ is going through a redesign for 2009. Is that the same car?


----------



## Rob 379 (May 18, 2008)

Make sur you've got your spare Jag in the garage for the days when the first one's not working. Been there. Never again.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

so any update? what did you get?


----------

